# Tyre pressures on new Bessaccar E630



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

I have just checked the recommended tyre pressures on my new Swift Bessaccar E630 in the Fiat handbook and on the inside of the cab door both these give a reading of 79.5 P S I. On checking on the tyres they state a MAX of 69 P S I. I would be interested to hear the views of members on this matter, and any suggestions. wallis


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Correct method is to go to a weighbridge, get your axle weights and call the tyre manufacturer for correct pressures.

A guess around 55psi to 60psi they may recommend even lower for softer ride.

The manufacturer is the best source for correct pressures.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wallis!

I was always led to believe that the pressures quoted on the tyre sidewalls were for the USA market and should be ignored in the UK. Try this link:

http://www.yourdriving.co.uk/tips/19/how-to-read-the-information-on-your-tyre-wall/

The link is offered out of pure interest.

Some-where-in-Oxford is right in what he says. Most posters on MHF advocate exactly what he has said.


----------



## Buzzer (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Wallis

I have the new Fiat Ducato 130 multijet as a base vehicle on my 2008 Burstner Solano and I suffered from the same confusing tyre pressures as you. My tyres are the Continental 215/70 R15 CP. If yours are of the same manufacture, if you look at the tyre wall you will see a Web Site indicated. I contacted them (I believe they are at Daventry) and they were really helpful and went out of their way to explain and help. 

Uncle Norm is correct in what he says concerning the U.S market, here is part of one of the replies I received…

Thank you for your email.
>
> Firstly the 65psi you see on the sidewall of the tyres is a marking
> required by the North American transport authorities and is not to be
> taken
> literally within the EU, so no need to worry. Any of our products that
> could be sold within the world markets have to conform to there
individual
> standards, ours in the EU is EEC Reg 54 for commercial tyres and EEC Reg
> 30
> for passenger and are the most stringent.
>
> In relation to tyre pressures, please can i have the individual gross
axle
> weight (not GVW) and i will be able to work you another set of pressures
> based upon the load carrying capacity.
>
> Kindest Regards
>

Hope this helps, if you need more info regarding their site PM me  

Len


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

wallis said:


> I have just checked the recommended tyre pressures on my new Swift Bessaccar E630 in the Fiat handbook and on the inside of the cab door both these give a reading of 79.5 P S I. On checking on the tyres they state a MAX of 69 P S I. I would be interested to hear the views of members on this matter, and any suggestions. wallis


I think every van produced seems to have this confusing sticker on the door pillar.

S-W-I-O's advice is sound but failing being able to get to a weighbridge use the plated max axle weights (usually under the bonnet) as a guide until you can get it weighed.

JohnW


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tyre pressure*

Hi

I agree with John - if you can't get to a weighbridge, then use your maximums as a rough guide.

Wallis - the chances are you have Michelin.

The chances are you have Michelin tyres. Check this and if so you can talk to Michelin on 01782 402000

For what it's worth and purely as a matter of interest, I run at 80 PSI. My tyres are a different type though to those mentioned by Wallis.

Russell


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Wallis,I run my Fiat X250 130 at 50psi front 65 rear to get the best ride any higher increases the rattles,i have been on the weigh bridge and the all up weight is around 3400 kgs water tank almost empty full of diesel.
Regards Lafree.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swift response*

Here is our technical response.

On Motorhomes there is special dispensation which allow us to lift the tyre inflation by 5.5 bar. On the tyre wall there is a picture of a Motorhome with the following wording; this is on both Michelin and Continental tyres; "Due to special service conditions of motor caravans it is permitted to increase the inflation pressure PERMITTED MAXIMUM INFLATION PRESSURE 5.5 BAR."

I have added an attachment of a photo of the wording on the tyre.

Regards

Kath


----------

